# Bowl Turning Class



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The spouse and I tool a bowl turning class at Lee Valley today. We haven't done much with our Delta lathe other than turning a few pens so it's time to step it up. I think we did ok for beginners. The wood is soft maple, mineral oil and bees wax finish, mine is on the right.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Those look nice Deb.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As far as the workmanship is concerned, I can't tell them apart, Deb.

Very nice...


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice Job Deb:

One of these days I got to get out in the shop and start doing some more turning.

Just haven't felt the desire to make anything lately.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are really nicely done Deb. For your firsts I would date and sign them. Keep them so 2 or 3 yrs down the road you can compare.


----------



## Maurice Adams (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice going Deb. very good start, better yet to come.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Very well done! Just be warned, you have gone down a very slippery slope that has no return! Have fun with it!


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

As the others have said Deb for your first bowls they are very very good and as Bernie has said sign and date them, myself if I know the woods origin esp if I have cut it from the tree I add this info also using a Dremel fitted with a small diamond ball end for this purpose.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! I like the idea of using the Dremel to sign them.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Deb I sign mine before I finish them with a archival ink pen. They work great. I also use on my art objects a dremel engraver and then rub a gold wax pen into the engraving. I wipe off the excess and finish. The gold stands out nicely after finishing.


----------

